# TUGGERS and spam email!



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2013)

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/tug_spam_emails.html

hope this enlightens many members and helps us with our spam problem!


----------



## davidvel (Sep 11, 2013)

Great overview! I especially loved this line:


> So please, we urge you to regularly check your spam folders for legitimate emails, you might be surprised what you will find!


You can be assured that when you check your spam folder, you WILL be surprised at what you find! OH MY!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 11, 2013)

haha...well you certainly dont have to read the contents of the mail in your spam folder...nearly all subject lines should be obvious =)


----------



## kwindham (Sep 11, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> haha...well you certainly dont have to read the contents of the mail in your spam folder...nearly all subject lines should be obvious =)



^ this!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 11, 2013)

Note that if you access your mail via a mail client (Outlook, Outlook Express, Thunderbird, etc.), rather than via logging into your mail provider's website via your browser (Internet Explorer, Chrome, Firefox, etc.), you may not be viewing mail placed into your Spam/Junk folder by your mail server.

If accessing via the POP3 protocol, you will ONLY be downloading messages from the server's Inbox folder, as that is all the POP3 protocol was designed to do.  In such cases, you will need to log into your mail server's web page via your browser to view mail in any other folders, such as Spam or Junk.

If accessing via the IMAP protocol, you can download mail from any email folder in your account on the server, but you may need to configure your email client to do so.


----------

